# Chainsaw Trout???



## carver36 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, i started out with the chainsaw on a chunk of cedar stump, thought it needed more detail so i kept at it until i got this.
Carver36


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work! keep it up.


----------



## carvinmark (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## czeigler (Apr 5, 2009)

nice work, that's amazing... what do you charge for something like that if I may ask?


----------



## Happyjack (Apr 5, 2009)

That's really great!


----------



## lionrider (Apr 5, 2009)

That looks awesome. Great detail. How long did it take?

Good work.

--lionrider


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

carver36 said:


> Well, i started out with the chainsaw on a chunk of cedar stump, thought it needed more detail so i kept at it until i got this.
> Carver36



Nice brown lol


----------



## ms290 (Apr 6, 2009)

what did ya use to make the scales look that way?


----------



## carver36 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Chainsaw trout*

lionrider asked how long to do the carving, about a week since i don't work on stuff steady, i usually have 3 or 4 projects going at the same time, don't get bored that way. ms290 asked about the scales, i burn them on with a scale shaped burning tool. I usually airbrush the colors and markings on my fish after burning the scales on.
Thank you all for the comments. Here is another carving i just finished.View attachment 94847

carver 36


----------



## ms290 (Apr 6, 2009)

do ya sell those

here is some rep for for ya


----------



## woodchucker21 (Apr 6, 2009)

thats beautiful 
now if I could only catch one


----------



## jmatteau (Apr 6, 2009)

That is sweet. Opening day coming up, Can't Wait.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 8, 2009)

Wooah. That's Spiffy.

Nice Work


----------



## chipr (Apr 12, 2009)

carver36 said:


> Well, i started out with the chainsaw on a chunk of cedar stump, thought it needed more detail so i kept at it until i got this.
> Carver36



Nice. I sure love carving. "thought it needed more detail" is what happens to me also. I find that if left alone with a piece long enough, it will have eyelashes. Keep on carving!


----------

